# تعلم باللغة العربية على برنامج Access



## مهندس محمد يامن (30 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " هل يستوي الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون " صدق الله العظيم

انطلاق من مهام مهندس المعدات الطبية وذلك بكونه يجب ان يدعم نظام الحاسب....

لذلك ارجو من كل محب للعلم والتعلم انزال المرفق لدية وقراءتة بتمعن والله الموفق....

يشترط للتطبيق برنامج ميكروسوفت اوفيس ( اكسيس)....

هناك بعض التطبيقات داخل البرنامج ممكن الاستعانة بها والسلام عليكم:12: :33:


----------



## Bioengineer (31 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على الشرح الرائع
والى الامام...


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 أغسطس 2006)

تشكر وما قصرت .

البغدادي


----------



## almoqasube (7 أغسطس 2006)

تشكر كثيرا والله يبارك فيك


----------



## No peacE (7 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور يا بش مهندس


----------



## misteka (11 أغسطس 2006)

شكراا يابشمهندس


----------



## عمرالحربي (17 يونيو 2007)

ألف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## etantawee (10 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## hisham badawi (10 أغسطس 2007)

باركك الله 
مع اجمل التحيات


----------



## magdy el wakeel (14 أغسطس 2007)

لا اعرف ما اقول سوى جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس بلكس (22 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mbaumi (19 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر حياك الله


----------

